# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Solidoodle Forum >  Major Solidoodle Price Decreases

## Brian_Krassenstein

Solidoodle is at it again. They have just announced some major price drops on many of their 3D printers.  The following are the prices which they are now offering a variety of their devices at, along with their past prices:

2nd Generation Base – $399 (previously $499)
2nd Generation Pro – $499 (previously $599)
3rd Generation – $599 (previously $699)
4th Generation – $699 (previously $999)

More details on this sale, as well as the new metal extruders which will be on all these printers can be found here: http://3dprint.com/9608/solidoodle-price-drops/

----------


## Mcbride19

good news !!

----------


## paradiddle65

At the price I'd almost consider buying one just to fool around on and test out modifications! 

Solidoodles are definitely one of the best valued, DIY ready 3D printers on the market IMHO

----------

